# Q1 ist umgezogen?



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das nicht neu ist, für mich ist es:

Die Telefonnummer auf den Schreiben der Fa. Q1 mit der Durchwahl von Frau Blah-Blah funktioniert zwar noch, man kriegt aber nur eine Dame der Zentrale dran, die einem mitteilt, Frau Blah-Blah und eine Kollegin seien in "das andere" Gebäude umgezogen und verweist an eine 0800-er Nummer. Die ist zwar kostenfrei, aber schon seit 09:00 Uhr besetzt.

Die Dame der Zentrale sagte, dass nur Frau Blah-Blah und noch eine weiter Dame zwischen 9:00 und 12:00 Uhr erreichbar seien, und wenn die 0800-er Nummer besetzt ist, dann sprechen sie eben. Ein Band sei nicht dran.

Sie bot mir an, falls ich nicht durchkomme, meine Nummer zu notieren und Frau Blah-Blah würde mich dann zurückrufen. Ich sagte, das wolle ich nicht, da ich im Büro bin und zuhause sei ich zwischen 9 und 12 nicht zu ereichen.

Ich werde wohl noch bis 12:00 Uhr ab und zu probieren, wenn nicht der Zentrale-Dame meine Telefonnummer vom Büro geben müssen (eigentlich sieht sie die ja eh' im Display im heutigen Zeitalter der Technik, denke ich mal.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auf einen Rückruf genause lange warten müssen, wie auf die Erstattung der 55 Euro  :-? 

Duc


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

... nein das stimmt nicht! Q1 ist nach wie vor in Ihren Geschäftsräumen, Speditionsstr. 13a, in Düsseldorf.
 :schreiben:


----------



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

*Anna*

yup, aber angeblich in einen anderen Teil des Gebäudes umgezogen.

Willst Du die neue Nummer? Versuch' doch mal durchzukommen?

Und findest Du es nicht seltsam, dass bei einer 0800-er Nummer nicht wenigstens ein Band dran ist mit Warteschleife oder so? So kenne ich das jedenfalls von anderen Firmen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... nein das stimmt nicht! Q1 ist nach wie vor in Ihren Geschäftsräumen, Speditionsstr. 13a, in Düsseldorf.
> :schreiben:


Da du ja so gute Erfahrungen mit Q1 zu haben scheinst, würde ich doch der Bitte von Duc 
nachkommen, entweder  die Nummer, die er dir ja per PN übermitteln kann anzurufen 
und die Sachlage zu klären oder ihm eine Nummer nennen, unter der er eine zuständige 
und kompetente Persönlichkeit ansprechen kann. Damit wäre doch mal ein echtes und 
nachvollziehbares Beispiel des guten Willens von Q1 gegeben. 
Jupp


----------



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

*@Jupp*

Hallo Jupp,

ich bin eine "sie", aber macht ja nichts   

Danke für Deine Hilfe  

Ich versuche ständig mal wieder, aber immer noch besetzt. Und ab 12:00 Uhr ist dann wieder keiner da (außerhalb der Kernzeit, wie mir die Zentrale-Dame sagte) 

Duc


----------



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

*Tzz tzz tzzz*

aha.....jetzt IST ein Band dran: "Herzlich willkommen bei der Costumor Care Line ... blah blah....leider rufen Sie außerhalb unserer Geschäftszeiten an....." 

Tolle Firma   :spitz: 

Die Zentrale-Dame hat mir eine Faxnummer gegeben, wo ich jetzt mal hinfaxe, sowie ein Email an die Email-Adresse von Frau Blah-Blah auf den Briefen. Beides mit Bitte um Eingangsbestätigung. Mal sehen, was passiert? 

Duc


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...tut mir leid Jungs, da ich selbst Nummern für Behördenanfragen verwende, sind die für Aussenstehende tabu und nur für rein behördliche Auskunftszwecke zu bedienen.


----------



## DerKapitulierte (8 Juli 2003)

*Q 1*

Hallo Anna

Kannst Du Duc nicht über eine PN weiterhelfen ?

Gruss DerKapitulierte


----------



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

*Anna*

ok, so denkst Du nun, das mich Frau Blah-Blah anrufen oder mir den Eingang meines Faxes oder Emails bestätigen wird? Oder heißt es wieder warten warten warten.
Und wieso ändern die plötzlich Ihre Telefonnummer? Vielleicht eben gerade, DAMIT man sie nicht mehr persönlich erreicht?

Hmmm


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ...tut mir leid Jungs, da ich selbst Nummern für Behördenanfragen verwende, sind die für Aussenstehende tabu und nur für rein behördliche Auskunftszwecke zu bedienen.


Ah, da kommen wir der Sache doch schon wieder ein bißchen näher, offensichtlich nur 
in "besonderen" Fällen  wird dieses Entgegenkommen gewährt, der "Otto Normalo" steht draussen im Regen.
Damit sind IMHO alle diese schönen Ratschläge betreffend der "Arrangements" für die Katz. 

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

*Im regen stehen lassen*

Jupp Duc bekommt sein Geld :argue:


----------



## Duc (8 Juli 2003)

*Re: Im regen stehen lassen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp Duc bekommt sein Geld :argue:



IHR Geld (weiblich, female, femme.....)   

also Anna komm, jetzt hör' doch uff uns zu veräppeln? Diese "Damen" (2 an der Zahl, wenn man die Zentrale-Dame abzieht) haben wohl die Hosen voll und verstecken sich nun hinter der 0800-Nummer?

Das ist doch oberfaul und oberSCH*****


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2003)

*Re: Im regen stehen lassen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp Duc bekommt sein Geld :argue:


was soll der Blödsinn, es besteht nicht die geringste Verbindung zwischen Duc und mir, und woher will der
 "Gast" das mit dem Geld wissen? höhere Weihen? 
Diese Anonymposterei ist sowieso albern, entweder man steht zu seinen Aussagen oder man sollte es lassen.
Um es deutlich zu sagen, wer so postet hat keinen Mum! 

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

*Re: Im regen stehen lassen*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... nur nicht, dass Du denkst, ich sei das gewesen - Transparenz und Fairness gehört hier zu diesem Spiel, wenngleich immer wieder jemand am längeren Drücker sitzt, denn "...wer das Geld hat, hat das Sagen!" Dem Anonymus gebe ich auch weiterhin Recht - das wird schon - und wenn nicht, dann habt "Ihr" das mit der Gutschrift doch schriftlich, oder?


			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, da kommen wir der Sache doch schon wieder ein bißchen näher, offensichtlich nur
> in "besonderen" Fällen  wird dieses Entgegenkommen gewährt, der "Otto Normalo" steht draussen im Regen.
> Damit sind IMHO alle diese schönen Ratschläge betreffend der "Arrangements" für die Katz. Jupp


... und das finde ich etwas unverschämt! Otto Normalo kann sich jederzeit einem Rechtsanwalt oder einem anderen Gewerbe bedienen, die sich für seine Interessen stark machen - beides kostet manchmal auch wieder Geld. Der Ton spielt hier die Musik und wenn jemand meint, sein Anliegen selbst durchboxen zu wollen, dann muß er sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass seine An- und Widersprüche von "Fachleuten" geprüft werden.


			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> also Anna komm, jetzt hör' doch uff uns zu veräppeln? Diese "Damen" (2 an der Zahl, wenn man die Zentrale-Dame abzieht) haben wohl die Hosen voll und verstecken sich nun hinter der 0800-Nummer?


Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen - ich kenne diese Firma lediglich aus gewissen Korrespondenzen. Prinzipiell wird absolut nix telefonisch geregelt!!!!! Die 2 "Damen" sind mit nichtem die einzigen dort, in Düsseldorf. Das sagt allein schon deren Website unter www.q1ag.de aus - dort sind schon 6 entscheidungswütige Herren im Impressum aufgeführt. Blos irgendjemand muss ja ans Telefon - und das sind nun mal Frau "Blah Blah" und die anderen zwei, drei und sonste wer. Bei allem Respekt für die ungünsitge Situation manches Dialergeschädigten - lasst Euch nicht vorführen, insbesondere, wenn jemand bereits eine Gutschrift schriftlich bestätigt bekam, dann ist da grelles Licht am Ende des Dialertunnels! Überlegt nur mal, wieviele Handwerker auf die Bezahlung der Rechnung bei ihren Auftraggebern warten und manche dabei sogar pleite gehen - wen interessierts? Den Staat vielleicht? Wir bewegen uns hier im Zivilrecht und wenn jemand wirklich konstruktive Fragen hat, dann wendet Euch bitte an unsere bekannten Juristen.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2003)

Jau Q1 IST umgezogen:

Im übrigen scheint Q1 mit den 0190ern genug Geld gemacht zu haben, um sich in einen neuen Geschäftszweig einzukaufen 

 Hier bei uns entstehen aus alten DEA Tankstellen nun plötzlich  * Q1* Tankstellen.

Ob man bei denen vom entfernen des Zapfhahns erst eine 01900er Nummer wählen muss, entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss, da ich dort lieber aus den hier bekannten Gründen und der Verknüpfung mit Q1  nicht tanke.  :-?


----------



## Duc (9 Juli 2003)

*Re: Im regen stehen lassen*



			
				Anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen - ich kenne diese Firma lediglich aus gewissen Korrespondenzen. Prinzipiell wird absolut nix telefonisch geregelt!!!!!



...per Email und Fax wohl auch nicht (da wartete ich umsonst auf eine Antwort bis Talkline mir eine Mahnung schickte, ohne dass Q1 irgendwie reagiert hätte. 

Jetzt kann man die Damen telefonisch auch nicht mehr erreichen, welche Lösung schlägst Du mir jetzt vor, Kontakt aufzunehmen? 

Duc


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen - ich kenne diese Firma lediglich aus
> gewissen Korrespondenzen. Prinzipiell wird absolut nix telefonisch geregelt!!!!!
> Die 2 "Damen" sind mit nichtem die einzigen dort, in Düsseldorf. Das sagt allein schon
> deren Website unter www.q1ag.de aus - dort sind schon 6 entscheidungswütige
> ...


Nachdem "anna" sich ja so über meine Anmerkungen ereifert hat und diese als Unverschämtheiten 
bezeichnet hat :


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das finde ich etwas unverschämt!


dann würde ich doch mal vorschlagen , daß mal eine klare Aussage rüberkommt und 
nicht immer dieses Hin-und Herwinden, wie man duc helfen kann, bisher kommen immer wieder 
nur Ausflüchte und "schöne" Reden. Laut der Aussage "anna" ist diese "Firma" 
doch aus "gewissen Korrespondenzen" bekannt.
So (auch oder sogar gerade  mit dem bekannten Hintergrund) macht das Ganze einfach keinen Sinn...
Jupp


----------



## Duc (9 Juli 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich doch mal vorschlagen , daß mal eine klare Aussage rüberkommt und
> nicht immer dieses Hin-und Herwinden, wie man duc helfen kann,
> Jupp



ok Danke, aber hat sich erledigt. Ich habe nochmal angerufen (Mittwochs ist die Costumer"Care" Line von 15:00-18:00 Uhr erreichbar) und hatte diesmal "Glück".

Ich habe von einer Dame, die sich mit "Q1" meldete und auf meine Frage, ob ich mit Frau Blah-Blah spreche, sagte, nein mit einer Kollegin (seltsamer Nachname *g*) nun erfahren, das meine Email und Fax bearbeitet würden, falls (!!!???) sie denn eingegangen seien. Die würden aber alle an Frau Blah-Blah weitergeleitet. Man bekommt allerdings keine Info darüber (dadurch, dass das Fax durchsei, wüßte man ja, das es angekommen sei)  :holy: 

Meine Frage, warum Sie denn nicht die Bitten Ihrer Kunden um Eingangsbestätigungen erfüllen wie andere Firmen auch, beantwortete sie sinngemäß "wenn andere Firmen das tun, ist das schön, wir hier können das nicht, denn wenn wir jedes Email oder Fax bestätigen würden, können wir unsere Arbeit nicht mehr tun, da wir nur zu zweit sind".

Sieht so aus, als ob die anderen Personen dieser Firma, auf die "Anna" hinwies, also nicht so richtig mitarbeiten?`*g*

Na ja, trotzdem nochmal danke 

Duc


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2003)

Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht so aus, als ob die anderen Personen dieser Firma, auf die "Anna" hinwies, also nicht so richtig mitarbeiten?`*g*





			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die 2 "Damen" sind mit nichtem die einzigen dort, in Düsseldorf. Das sagt allein schon deren Website unter www.q1ag.de aus - dort sind schon 6 entscheidungswütige Herren im Impressum aufgeführt.


fairerweise muß man darauf hinweisen, daß anna nicht gesagt hat, daß die 6 Herren arbeiten,
er hat nur gesagt daß sie entscheidungswütig sind, was immer das heißen mag unk: 
jupp


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2003)

Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage, warum Sie denn nicht die Bitten Ihrer Kunden um Eingangsbestätigungen
> erfüllen wie andere Firmen auch, beantwortete sie sinngemäß "wenn andere Firmen das tun,
> ist das schön, wir hier können das nicht, denn wenn wir jedes Email oder Fax bestätigen würden,
> können wir unsere Arbeit nicht mehr tun, da wir nur zu zweit sind".


Anscheinend eine  behördenähnliche Organisation:
1: das haben wir immer so gemacht!
2: das haben wir nie so gemacht!
3: wo kämen wir den dahin! 
 cp


----------



## Chemiker (9 Juli 2003)

> fairerweise muß man darauf hinweisen, daß anna nicht gesagt hat, daß die 6 Herren arbeiten,
> er hat nur gesagt daß sie entscheidungswütig sind, was immer das heißen mag unk:
> jupp


Wie heißt es doch so schön:

 :laber: Entscheidungswütiges herumtoben  ersetzt  geistige Windstille !!!  :crazy:


----------

